# icloud et photo autres que iPhone



## gg90fr (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, sur mon espace iCloud (2T), dans icloud drive,  j'ai crée des dossiers et s/dossiers dans lesquels je stocke différents documents ( pdf, excel ...) Concernant mes photos prises avec  mes appareils autres que l'iPhone, j'ai aussi crée des dossiers par thème ( famille, voyages etc etc ...) mes photos y sont stockées, mais, lorsque j'ouvre l'un de ces dossiers, les photos ne "montent "pas sous forme "d'icones' pour pouvoir les reconnaitre en pré-visualisation, ou bien ne montent que quelques une au bout de plusieurs minutes ( pourtant connecté fibre ..), elles sont uniquement montrées sous forme de rectangle bleue avec le nom de la photo, heure et date ...est-ce normal a vos avis ou bien un réglage à faire ?  
NB/ pour les photos prises avec l'iPhone, pes de soucis particuliers, elles montent bien et viteavec icone  Photo, la synchro sa fait sans problème et vite dans la plupart du temps 
A vous lire

J'en profote pour aussi demander s'il est pensable que Apple améliore un jour la gestion par l'utilisateur de ce Cloud ( exples: charger es dossiers entiers, compresser, personnaliser ...


----------



## ericse (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce que tu constates c'est que les photos sont mieux gérées quand tu les mets dans l'appli Photos que quand elles n'y sont pas, c'est ça ? C'est vrai, par exemple pour les miniatures, ou les tris par lieu de prise de vue, etc., mais est-ce si étonnant ? Apple a fait l'appli Photos pour mieux gérer les photos après tout   

La question serait plutôt, puisque tu souhaites mettre tes photos de tes autres appareils dans iCloud, pourquoi ne les mets tu pas dans l'appli Photos comme celles de ton iPhone ?


----------



## gg90fr (23 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que tu constates c'est que les photos sont mieux gérées quand tu les mets dans l'appli Photos que quand elles n'y sont pas, c'est ça ? C'est vrai, par exemple pour les miniatures, ou les tris par lieu de prise de vue, etc., mais est-ce si étonnant ? Apple a fait l'appli Photos pour mieux gérer les photos après tout
> 
> La question serait plutôt, puisque tu souhaites mettre tes photos de tes autres appareils dans iCloud, pourquoi ne les mets tu pas dans l'appli Photos comme celles de ton iPhone ?


Bonjour, merci de la réponse rapide, je ne peux pas mettre les photos de mes reflex dans Photo car trop nombreuses, au fil des années près de 50 000 photos ..., je veux juste sauvegarder et trier par dossier dans icloud drive ce qui est deja sur des disques externes, pour pouvoir les consulter à distance, sans macbook en me connectant avec tablette ou iphone / ipad a icloud drive ...       merci si des idées surgissent pour accélérer la visualisation en mini image pour selectionner facilement !!!


----------



## ericse (23 Septembre 2021)

C'est vrai que 50000 photos c'est beaucoup, mais que tu les mettes dans iCloud drive ou dans iCloud Photos c'est pareil du point de vue du stockage, la seule différence c'est l'application utilisée pour y accéder : dans un cas le Finder (ou l'App Fichiers) qui n'est pas optimisée pour les photos, et dans l'autre cas Photos qui est optimisée pour ça (entre autre pour visualiser rapidement les miniatures).

Après je pense aussi que l'offre iCloud 2 To n'est pas faite pour stocker 2 To de fichiers par une personne, c'est fait pour être partagé dans une famille nombreuse, mais c'est un autre sujet.


----------



## gg90fr (23 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est vrai que 50000 photos c'est beaucoup, mais que tu les mettes dans iCloud drive ou dans iCloud Photos c'est pareil du point de vue du stockage, la seule différence c'est l'application utilisée pour y accéder : dans un cas le Finder (ou l'App Fichiers) qui n'est pas optimisée pour les photos, et dans l'autre cas Photos qui est optimisée pour ça (entre autre pour visualiser rapidement les miniatures).
> 
> Après je pense aussi que l'offre iCloud 2 To n'est pas faite pour stocker 2 To de fichiers par une personne, c'est fait pour être partagé dans une famille nombreuse, mais c'est un autre sujet.


ma Qte de Photos est partagée dans différents dossiers et stockée sous 2 formes : bibl Photo et dossiers avec originaux, sur disques externe ; icloud photo ne sachant exploiter que la bibl dite système de l'iphone, je ne trouverais pas tres pratique de changer de bibl systeme en permanence, je souhaitais exploiter les originaux ( tiff, jpeg ...) sur icloud drive, mais comme dit auparavant c'st le enteir qui me bloque, Dommage que Apple ne veulle pas mettre icloud au niveau de ce qui se fait par ailleurs, dropbox par exemple ( même s'il peut s'améliorer aussi), sur dropbox la visualisation est efficace et rapide ...


----------



## ericse (23 Septembre 2021)

gg90fr a dit:


> Dommage que Apple ne veulle pas mettre icloud au niveau de ce qui se fait par ailleurs, dropbox par exemple ( même s'il peut s'améliorer aussi), sur dropbox la visualisation est efficace et rapide ...


C'est parce qu'Apple a prévu que l'on utilise Photos pour cela   

Après je ne comprends pas ce qui t'empêche d'utiliser Photos pour toutes tes photos, celles de l'iPhone et les autres, il suffit de tout mettre dans une seule bibliothèque, puisque tu as la place sur ton iCloud pour cela.


----------



## gg90fr (24 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est parce qu'Apple a prévu que l'on utilise Photos pour cela
> 
> Après je ne comprends pas ce qui t'empêche d'utiliser Photos pour toutes tes photos, celles de l'iPhone et les autres, il suffit de tout mettre dans une seule bibliothèque, puisque tu as la place sur ton iCloud pour cela.


J'Y ai bien pensé, mais une bibl avec près de 50 000 photos .. pas facile pour s'y retrouver et de plus comment cela va se passer pour la synchro avec l'iphone ? il va exploser !!!!, il est vrai que Photo gère bien les photos, c'est pour cela que toutes mes photos ( presque toutes) sont stockées sous forme de differentes bibl ( famille, voyages ci ou là , animaux, fleurs ...) et aussi en "vrac" dans les mêmes dosseirs, mais comme icloud ne prend pas en chargement les fichier sous forme de bibl ( ni dossiers ), je souhaiterais mes sauvegarder dans des dossiers ( format jpg, tiff dng ...) et c'est là que le bât blesse car l'affichage ( mini vignette )pour selectionner est très long, ... des idées sont les bienvenues  merci d'avance


----------



## ericse (24 Septembre 2021)

gg90fr a dit:


> comment cela va se passer pour la synchro avec l'iphone ? il va exploser !!!!


Je pensais que tu avais déjà mis tes 50000 photos sur iCloud (fichiers) et que tu y accédait déjà depuis ton iPhone sans qu'il n'explose, j'ai mal compris ? Tu penses que ce que iCloud fichier sait faire, iCloud Photos ne saura pas le faire ?

Bien sûr je ne recommande pas de balancer les 50000 photos d'un coup sans précaution, ni même de tout mettre sur iCloud en pleine résolution (perso je garde mes RAW à part et je ne mets que les JPG dans iCloud Photos, avec 20000 photos ça ne bronche pas), et comme je disais je ne conseille pas non plus d'utiliser 2 To d'iCloud en mono utilisateur, même si ça marche ce n'est pas fait pour ça.


----------



## gg90fr (25 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je pensais que tu avais déjà mis tes 50000 photos sur iCloud (fichiers) et que tu y accédait déjà depuis ton iPhone sans qu'il n'explose, j'ai mal compris ? Tu penses que ce que iCloud fichier sait faire, iCloud Photos ne saura pas le faire ?
> 
> Bien sûr je ne recommande pas de balancer les 50000 photos d'un coup sans précaution, ni même de tout mettre sur iCloud en pleine résolution (perso je garde mes RAW à part et je ne mets que les JPG dans iCloud Photos, avec 20000 photos ça ne bronche pas), et comme je disais je ne conseille pas non plus d'utiliser 2 To d'iCloud en mono utilisateur, même si ça marche ce n'est pas fait pour ça.


Pas de soucis, merci pour les réponses, en définitive j'ai comme l'impression que je vais me diriger vers dropbox pour ce qui est des photos "reflex" et gerar sur icloud photo ce qui vient de l'iphone ou de l'ipad ...., dropbox, même si pas parfait encore, semble un peu plus "souple" et nettement plus rapide pour visualiser des vignettes ( avec choix de la presentation petit, grand, liste petit ou grand format), pour gérer les dossiers ...  dommage vraiment que Apple n'améliore pas son icloud en le tournant un peu plus vers l'utilisateur.


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2021)

gg90fr a dit:


> dommage vraiment que Apple n'améliore pas son icloud en le tournant un peu plus vers l'utilisateur


C'est surtout que la philosophie est différente : Apple privilégie l'utilisation d'applications natives tournant localement sur le Mac pour gérer les données iCloud (Photos, Pages, Numbers, etc.), et à cette condition je trouve que l'ergonomie est bien meilleure qu'avec Dropbox ou Google. Par contre si tu ne souhaites pas utiliser d'application native, alors c'est possible que Dropbox soit meilleur, mais c'est parce qu'Apple ne privilégie pas cet usage.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je pense qu'une solution élégante serait de les mettre dans un NAS (Synology par exemple) après quoi tu peux y avoir accès sur ton téléphone ou iPad via une application (Synology photos). Sachant qu'un NAS peut se doter d'un espace disque impressionnant - et pas que pour les photos -


----------

